# I refuse to ever get a job again unless I have a girlfriend



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

It's literally impossible to work all day and come home to nothing. I have no one to complain about my job to. I don't have the touch of a female to take all the pain away. I've made up my mind. I will not work if I don't have a girlfriend. It just doesn't work out. I have no way to destress and take the pain away. Men need women to be productive members of society unfortunately. DAmn dude damn.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

you're having a ruff day, aren't you buddy


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> you're having a ruff day, aren't you buddy


Saw a lot of happy couples today.....


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Move to NV and get a job in a brothel. Not only will you feel female touch but you'll get paid for it.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

It sucks bringing home the bacon and then having to cook and eat it all alone. I wonder why I put up with a stressful job when I have no one depending on me to provide for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## saperson (Jun 28, 2015)

How do you survive if you don't have a job? Unless you're rich and have lots of money saved up, eventually you'll run out of money. And without money, how do you get food and shelter?


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope you realise that if you ditch your job, then meet a girl, the conversation will be:
"<blah blah blah things are looking up for Imbored>"
"So what do you do?"
"Watch Netflix and porn."
"Haha, no, really?"
"Yeh really. I sleep and eat too..."
"What do you do for work?"
"<crickets>"
"OKIHAVETOGONOWBAI"


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Unfortunately this would be unrealistic and counter productive. Try not to link the two.

I use other things to destress, food, pornography or video games or music.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*All parts of a jigsaw required*

one bit missing? no life. 
no compromise.

What you get as a new employee: happiness

each time I started, I enjoyed it. I did pair up with a new girlfriend.

What you get from an employer: rejection 
Their job is to provide a life framework to build from ongoing money.

While I spent all my working years living by myself since 2001. 
My advantage was not arguing with anyone, until I got fired

Surprised that I'm never asked about relationships, children in interviews. I'm sure any subtle sign of not being perky, repeatedly giggly will prove enough to HR psychologists that the candidate isn't wanted. I wasn't ready for my HR analysis out-of-the-blue questioning about my girlfriend was plenty of evidence to decide to ditch me.


----------



## Jack365 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck getting a girlfriend...Finding a woman with no job coupled with SA is going to be a *much* tougher tas than simply having a job and dealing with stress.

Besides, you open up a whole new can of worms with you get a girlfriend. Jealousy, arguments et cetera. Nothing is perfect.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Only if you got a luxury to do so.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL i sort of used to say get a gf first, have fun for about a year or so then get a job.. 

But i m at a point where I m pretty desperate for a job and i think in a sense it helps in getting girls too..


----------



## pete123 (Jul 4, 2015)

I think that you need a job if you want a worthwhile girlfriend. That said, since I've been on antidepressants, I've lost interest in getting a girlfriend. Most jobs make you a slave too imo.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Jack365 said:


> Good luck getting a girlfriend...Finding a woman with no job coupled with SA is going to be a *much* tougher tas than simply having a job and dealing with stress.
> 
> Besides, you open up a whole new can of worms with you get a girlfriend. Jealousy, arguments et cetera. Nothing is perfect.


Not if he looks on SAS....theres plenty of anxious,non working girls lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's not very productive.


----------



## LeviiStar (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure not having a job would hinder your chances at finding a girlfriend.. At least, it would change my perception of a person in a first meeting to find out they were unemployed because they couldn't handle one whilst being single. It's kind of a catch 22.. Though I understand your reasoning. It's tough working all day and not having a sounding board to wind down with, eh?


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

The reason you can't get a girl is because you don't have a job, buddy. Even if you looked like elephant man, but you had a job, you could get a girlfriend. You need a job.


----------



## MaePa (Jul 1, 2015)

Men don't need women to be productive. You don't need a girlfriend to be productive. Women, heck, _people_ are not objects to fulfill your needs. Sure, not having someone to come home to sucks, but no, no one is entitled to said mate just because they're lonely. If that's the attitude you have about relationships in general, good luck finding one. You have to make yourself attractive to a potential mate and earn their trust, love, and respect. And to be honest? Having a job will probably help your chances. It's one thing if you've been searching but can't land a job -- though that might still have some negative connotations, at least it shows you're trying. But refusing to work to fulfill some fantasy love life you want? That's just being lazy and entitled and doesn't endear potential partners to you.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are home all the time it will be worse.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

plastics said:


> The reason you can't get a girl is because you don't have a job, buddy. Even if you looked like elephant man, but you had a job, you could get a girlfriend. You need a job.


only if you're not a social retard.
a job won't grant you women attracting social skills and personality.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

If you chase money you'll never lose women. If you chase women you'll lose a lot of money.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

oku said:


> If you chase money you'll never lose women. If you chase women you'll lose a lot of money.


Interesting theory...


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Son you better think about getting a job before you ever get a girlfriend again lmao


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Just about every male coworker I've known has a girlfriend or a wife.

A few of these lucky fools have their wives as their breadwinners. The money they make are all free spending. Sigh*, brb guys I think I need to sleep this one off.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

man-up


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> It's literally impossible to work all day and come home to nothing. I have no one to complain about my job to. I don't have the touch of a female to take all the pain away. I've made up my mind. I will not work if I don't have a girlfriend. It just doesn't work out. I have no way to destress and take the pain away. Men need women to be productive members of society unfortunately. DAmn dude damn.


Get a pet to vent to. :wink2:


----------



## ThreeRivers (Jul 31, 2013)

Really, so because you don't have a girlfriend, you have decided you are incapable of being productive and taking care of yourself financially? As a woman, I find that really unattractive. Some people have actual disabilities that prevent them from working which is pardonable, but a lot of people are lonely and manage to hold down at least some kind of job. What will you do to support yourself instead? What if, God forbid, you go a long time without being in a relationship?


----------

